
Uber loses right to classify drivers as self-employed in UK - jritchie
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/oct/28/uber-uk-tribunal-self-employed-status
======
ljf
Other discussion - BBC article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12815441](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12815441)

------
celticninja
This will be expensive for Uber if they lose the appeal and I am not sure how
they could win it at this stage. The appeal would be a way to slow down the
impostion of this ruling however it is likely to be backdated to this date if
they are unsuccessful so it would mean extra cost with no benefit.

